

Why You Should Highlight Optional Form Fields Not Required Ones - bankerofpawns
http://uxmovement.com/forms/highlight-optional-form-fields-not-required-ones

======
arctangent
I think a better strategy is to simply de-emphasise the optional fields. This
can be done by showing the label in grey rather than black text. Putting
"optional" in the input box itself won't work, because frequently all your
input boxes will have "hint" text in there already. That said, red asterisks
are fairly common and I think users understand them - so there are good
reasons for maintaining the status quo.

------
nolite
I dunno.. anyone who's ever used the internet should know what a red asterisk
means.. Its been 10 years now. Changing this behavior is going contrary to a
commonly established web browsing convention. Though I accept that there are
better usability practices that could be put into place, I disagree with the
primary assumption here

